# Frigidaire Water Dispenser Won't Stop



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> FRS26ZNH


That is part of a full model#. I found:
FRS26ZNHB0 FRS26ZNHB1 FRS26ZNHB2 FRS26ZNHB5 FRS26ZNHD0 
FRS26ZNHD1 FRS26ZNHD2 FRS26ZNHD5 FRS26ZNHQ5 FRS26ZNHW0 FRS26ZNHW5 

http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html
Some model# helps.



> Water Dispenser Won't Stop


Bad/sticky switch may be suspect.



> If I must take the front off to fix the problem can you please explain how to do this without breaking the facing


Once we have the correct model#, we may have something.

jeff.


----------



## tharper999 (Jan 26, 2007)

The full model number is FRS26ZNHW3. I left the last 2 characters off thinking that was just the color.

Thanks.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

tharper999 said:


> The full model number is FRS26ZNHW3. I left the last 2 characters off thinking that was just the color.


W is but when a change has been made in the product the digits change....1, 2, 3, 4, etc.










http://www.applianceaid.com/frig-icedispenser.html

jeff.


----------



## tharper999 (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeff, to you believe part 7 is the one that's bad? Also, looks like I need to take this apart from the front and not through the rear of the door. Any tips on removal?

Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> you believe part 7 is the one that's bad?


That is very possible for the switch itself, something in the mechanism holding the switch(s) on, linkage broken/stuck.



> looks like I need to take this apart from the front and not through the rear of the door. Any tips on removal?


Front only yes.

http://www.applianceaid.com/frig-icedispenser.html That is what this was for.

jeff.


----------



## tharper999 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Switch Fixed the Problem*

Ordered micro switch (item 7 on diagram) and this fixed the problem. One of these 2 switches was sticking just enough to keep it from turning off. Jeff, thanks for the help.


----------

